# Boredom + Photoshop = Cool Picture



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Well college has been boring today so i decided to make use of the cumputer facilites and have a play with photoshop.

I used an existing photo of my Dads car and wanted to improve it.

So it started off like this










and finished up like this










Not bad for a quick play about :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very cool transformation of the pic for a quick play about there, nice one mate! :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Ermmm....is that the family home??


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Ermmm....is that the family home??


I wish lol

The picture was taken at Chatelherault Country Park in Ferniegar, just outside of Hamilton.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

What do you use in PS to get that effect?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice effort that dude.



ardandy said:


> What do you use in PS to get that effect?


at a guess motion blur for the background, radial blur for the wheels and lens flair for the headlights.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

ardandy said:


> What do you use in PS to get that effect?


Heres a quick how to guide

1. Open Image in Photoshop.
2. Duplicate Layer with image on it.
3. Desaturate one of the layers. (once this is done play about with the selective colour chosing white, black and neutral, to acheive a nice backgroung colour)
4. Use motion blur to distort the background.
5. Open the second layer and cut out the car.
6. Copy and paste car onto the desaturated background.
7. Use selective colour on car to adjust tone.
8. Select wheels and use radial blur effect on them.
9. Use a lens flare on headlights

Hope this helps :thumb:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice one


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

liking that a lot mate!!!!!:thumb:


----------



## AJA (Dec 22, 2005)

I love these cars so I've done my own -










Lowered and Seat badge removed from Grille.


----------

